# Welchenberg Trails



## Chillli (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,
unter Bikepark-Map.com gibts ein Eintrag nennt sich Welchenberg Trails in Grevenbroich. Gibts jemand der dort fährt, sind die Strecken noch befahrbar?
Hier mal der Link http://www.bikeparkmap.com/de/view/322/deutschland/welchenberg-trails
Im voraus Danke für ne Antwort.

Gruss Chilli


----------



## Drakush (9. Dezember 2008)

juten tach. 
die selben trails hab ich am sonntag gefunden.(glaub ich)
den frischen reifenspuren zu urteilen müsste jemand da gewesen sein.
vielleicht die zwei mtbler die mir so um ca.16 uhr an der schranke entgegen kamen.sollte sich jemand mit der strecke befassen(so wie es aussieht tut das jemand),möchte er sich bitte melden. denn die strecke ist ganz nett und ausbaufähig.doch ich möchte nicht in fremden gärten graben!
da ich nur 15 min. für die anfahrt brauche,würd ich mich gern in zukunft öfter dort bewegen.
meldet euch bitte! vielleicht kriegen wir etwas schönes auf die beine.(wenn es erwünscht ist)

dank und gruß 

darius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsWiOh (17. Januar 2011)

Was ist denn aus der Welchenberg-Sache geworden? Hat da jemand weiter gebaut?


----------



## xKeithXX (12. April 2014)

Hallo noch jemand interesse an den Welchenberger Trails rund um Grevenbroich? In Frimmersdorf geht einer runter in allrath gehen zwei runter und am welchenberg in neuenhausen so ca an die 8 verschiedenen möglichkeiten zu fahren.wer noch intresse hat melden gruss jens



Heute noch da gewesen ->


----------



## Enrgy (13. April 2014)

bei der fahrtechnik sollte dein kumpel schon mit helm fahren ...


----------



## xKeithXX (14. April 2014)

Ich bin der der vor fährt^^ bin anfänger sozusagen erste saison mit fully. Helm kommt im mai fullface. Hehe das weiss ich auch sicherheit geht vor gruss


----------



## xKeithXX (9. Mai 2014)

Vorsicht ist geboten passt auf Freunde.


----------



## Dart (10. Mai 2014)

Ist schon krass, hoffentlich hast Du das bei der Polizei angezeigt! Wir hatten hier bei uns an Agger und Naaf im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis auch einen solchen "Weltverbesserer". Der Täter wurde zwar nicht ermittelt, aber seit dem ist Ruhe, da die damalige Aktion ziemlich breit diskutiert wurde. Neben der Polizei solltest Du auch die Presse einschalten, die nehmen in der Regel solche Thermen gerne auf. Denn neben den vermeindlichen Zielen, also wir Biker, treffen solche Fallen zum größten Teil doch andere: spielende Kinder, Wildtiere, Wanderer!


----------

